# My MCB is getting trip whenever i start my cpu...what to do.



## deus (Apr 30, 2013)

I am using Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU. My first problem is that PSU came with Euro three pin plug and i am not getting a good convertor for that from the market.
second one is it has 15 amps plug so i am not able to use it in my Spike guard as it is of  6 AMP rating. every time i switch it on it gets my MCB(6amp) to trip down and i m afraid that this may harm my PSU in long term.
what should i do to avoid the trip should i change the MCB with 20 amps capacity or suggest me what to do????????
plz save my newly build machine.

thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

to fix the PSUs power plug use a Belkin spike guard and do check the earthing of your house.


----------



## deus (May 8, 2013)

thanks bro...............


----------

